
The engineering of birds’ nests - sohkamyung
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/17/science/why-birds-are-the-worlds-best-engineers.html
======
dahart
> “We hypothesize that a bird nest might effectively be a disordered stick
> bomb, with just enough stored energy to keep it rigid,”

I've had the pleasure of seeing a golden eagle's nest on a mountain top up
close and personal, and it was absolutely stunning how meticulous and clean it
was. It shocked me. It wasn't a stick bomb at all, it felt organized and
roomy, the surfaces were flat, the ambiance was relaxing. The thing felt
downright designed and engineered.

~~~
mtm7
Fascinating. I found a video where two eagles work together to arrange a new
stick in their nest. (It takes place around 10:25.) They try multiple spots to
see where it fits best. [0]

And unrelated to birds, but hearing about how animals "design and engineer"
their living spaces reminds me of the pufferfish, which creates beautiful
geometric artwork in the sand as a mating ritual. The fish is only about 4
inches long, but the artwork is over 6 feet in diameter. Picture [1] and
article [2].

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KbtoO6CpQo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KbtoO6CpQo)

[1]:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C19XjjUUQAAuymb.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C19XjjUUQAAuymb.jpg)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pufferfish_mating_ritual](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pufferfish_mating_ritual)

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
The pufferfish thing is amazing, thank you for sharing this!

~~~
mtm7
Of course. Amazing username by the way! :)

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
There’s a couple Dune themed usernames getting around.

Have you seen the latest episode of Star Trek: Picard?

------
whalesalad
None of the images will load in the article. I am getting gnarly timeouts with
the NYT CDN. Anyone else having trouble there?

------
bobobob420
Why are articles behind paywalls allowed?

~~~
stagas
This[0] extension worked for me.

[0]: [https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-
chrome](https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-chrome)

